# Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate this holiday



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving. My hope is that whether you celebrate this holiday or not, you take time to appreciate what we have and our friends and family. Since my wife and I celebrate this holiday with her Mother, we order from a restaurant the day before. Since it’s us three, I have biscuits and gravy😇 for my meal🤷🏼 Enjoy your day


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Happy thanksgiving Tom


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Happy Thanksgiving! Have a safe one.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving Tom, and to all the other forum members as well.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Happy and Blessed Thanksgiving to all.

Tom 
[mention]Tag [/mention] Biscuits and gravy sounds just fine to me my friend…..especially if it’s hamburger or sausage gravy !

Darrell.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Happy thanks giving!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving y’all. Keep your head on a swivel! Mo


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Happy Thanksgiving y’all. Keep your head on a swivel! Mo


Happy Thanksgiving, Moses!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Slide-Easy said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, Moses!


You too Stu. Make sure you eat yer greens.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

MOJAVE MO said:


> You too Stu. Make sure you eat yer greens.


Collards, Kale or Cannybus?


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Tag said:


> I hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving. My hope is that whether you celebrate this holiday or not, you take time to appreciate what we have and our friends and family. Since my wife and I celebrate this holiday with her Mother, we order from a restaurant the day before. Since it’s us three, I have biscuits and gravy😇 for my meal🤷🏼 Enjoy your day


Sausage gravy?


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Happy thanks giving!


Semper Paratus...


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

happy thanksgiving to all my slingshootist brother & sister figers. going to have a slingshooting at the OUTLAW's. ha, i kill me. thinking of using clay, so noone gets hurt.


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

hoggy said:


> happy thanksgiving to all my slingshootist brother & sister figers. going to have a slingshooting at the OUTLAW's. ha, i kill me. thinking of using clay, so noone gets hurt.


Hoggy Wild?


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Slide-Easy said:


> Hoggy Wild?


i figure the clay wouldn't hurt as much in case of hand hits & such


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the slingers and their familys


----------

